# Rock climbing facilities on Base



## Ayrsayle (15 Jul 2011)

Might be listed in the wrong section, Mods feel free to move if needed.

I am aware both Petawawa and Edmonton have Rock Climbing walls in their respective bases, I was simply curious if anyone else knows of others across Canada. I've been an avid climber for 5 years and it is one of the things I am hoping not to give up joining the forces. Most major cities have civilian climbing walls - in particular I am curious about those bases which are not beside a major city.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Strike (15 Jul 2011)

Kingston has a wall at the base and there's a really nice civilian facility as well.


----------



## 421_434_226 (15 Jul 2011)

North Bay has one at the base gym also.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jul 2011)

Minto Armories used to have one. They paid in the neighbourhood of 30K for it (so I heard).

We couldn't use it without a qualified MOI. We had one. He CT'd to Reg Force. Then we had to hire civvy qualified pers to run it.

About three months ago, a unit from 1 CMBG came in, tore it down and moved it to Shilo.

We should have taken the 30K, spent it on booze and cigars. It was used TWICE in the seven years since it was erected.


----------



## R933ex (15 Jul 2011)

Same thing (almost ) happened in Yellowknife, the Area Commander wanted one. We bought one second hand from BC, a few of us installed it in the FOL..NORAD brass didn't like it, we tore it down installed it in a local gym, the school didn't like it, we tore it down reinstalled it at another gym and the commander was told to sell it..It was then sold to the same place we bought it for and the government received less than the cost of shipping??

On another note doesn't Boredom have one?


----------



## Ayrsayle (15 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Minto Armories used to have one. They paid in the neighbourhood of 30K for it (so I heard).
> 
> We couldn't use it without a qualified MOI. We had one. He CT'd to Reg Force. Then we had to hire civvy qualified pers to run it.
> 
> ...



Now that is disappointing - but I can see how not having qualified individuals to run it could be a sticking point (Which is why all the local "mini" walls you can find at outdoor sport stores are no longer allowed to function - no qualified staff). I didn't realize climbing walls were such a problematic issue! What precisely were the lacking "requirements" for its use? Or was it simply a lack of interest?

And here I had the (naive) idea I could use it to break up the traditional "run, ruck, run" format for Infantry PT - guess there is still plenty to learn about how things are done.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jul 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Now that is disappointing - but I can see how not having qualified individuals to run it could be a sticking point (Which is why all the local "mini" walls you can find at outdoor sport stores are no longer allowed to function - no qualified staff). I didn't realize climbing walls were such a problematic issue! What precisely were the lacking "requirements" for its use? Or was it simply a lack of interest?
> 
> And here I had the (naive) idea I could use it to break up the traditional "run, ruck, run" format for Infantry PT - guess there is still plenty to learn about how things are done.



I think the issue is lack of qualified pers to operate a climbing wall. To use it, the supervisor is required to be (at least in Winnipeg) MOI qualified. The problem is that we in the Army in Winnipeg are mostly Reservists, and Class A for the most part. Vacancies on MOI courses are few and those that are available for Reserves are much sought after. Add to that the issue of time off from civvy employment to take courses that some employers see as a burden.

The climbing wall was well intentioned, however we know the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Ayrsayle (15 Jul 2011)

I wonder if equivalent civi credentials would work in that case - oh well, plenty of time to figure it all out.

Access to the climbing walls in Pet and Edmonton were not nearly that stringent when I climbed there as a Civi - are you meaning that someone present had to be certified, or just someone in general for its use?

Curiousity.


----------



## R933ex (15 Jul 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I wonder if equivalent civi credentials would work in that case - oh well, plenty of time to figure it all out.
> 
> 
> In my case I was allowed to work as the "climbing guy" / MOI because of my background teaching technical rescue and mountaineering in the civy world. In more recent days on the civy side there are qualifications and designations to run a climbing wall;
> ...


----------



## MJP (15 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I think the issue is lack of qualified pers to operate a climbing wall.



I know you had nothing to do with it but that that is just silly reasoning.  MOI is overkill for running a simple top rope climbing wall and the problems you encountered in Winnipeg was probably just someone flexing their might around.  Edmonton and other walls in other bases do quite well running without strict oversight from someone MOI qual'd (although quite a few pers make with that qual make use of the walls).  Such a waste.


----------



## kratz (15 Jul 2011)

R933ex said:
			
		

> ***Snip***
> 
> On another note doesn't Boredom have one?



Yes, Borden's Buell Gym does have a wall and it has a very active club.


----------



## Wookilar (17 Jul 2011)

Gagetown has a wall in the fieldhouse as well. I do not know the state of the Base club, but they seem to be busy through the year.

Wook


----------

